# Davis Loader Model 99 Weight



## Jalbe71 (May 28, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a (used) utility trailer and am looking to find the weight of the loader. So, I can add it to the weight of my 1962 IH B414. Other than staring at it and guessing; anyone know how to find how much this thing weighs? I found the manual online. No dice,


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you type in Google search 1962 IH B414 you will see TractorData.com International Harvester B-414 tractor information. Go there and then go to attachment and you will find what you are looking for. Don't forget to consider if tires are loaded or not(liquid filled).

Good luck


----------



## Jalbe71 (May 28, 2016)

The Davis Model 99 loader is for Massey, not IH. So, it is not listed as a IH attachment.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Crap sorry bud I should not have assumed it was a match set and look a little closer.

My apologies.


----------

